

An Open Source Gmail Notifier for Mac OS X - yehanyin
http://ashchan.com/projects/gmail-notifr

======
cincinnatus
"Real-time email notifications considered harmful"

Seriously, if your daily activities require actual thought, turn all that shit
off. If you need to know when a critical email shows up from time to time or
from specific people, find a tool that does that or wire one together yourself
with IFTTT and a push notification service. Your flow will thank you.

~~~
ashchan
Gmail Notifr allows one to set a larger check interval than 'real-time'. As
the author of the app, I set my accounts to check every 120 min (work) and 240
min (personal).

~~~
cincinnatus
That is a start, but any interruption at any time can be disruptive, and email
is a particular problem.

What would be handy in a tool like this is being able to set up what I
described above; normally don't ever notify me, but allow me to turn on real-
time notifications for particular people on demand, or other rules for knowing
when it makes sense to interrupt.

------
abrowne
I've been using (G)Mail Notifir[1] for a while, and got the current version
for free when it first came out. If I hadn't, I'd pay the $3, FWIW.

[1]: It was originally called Gmail Notifir.

------
JeffJenkins
I'm using MailTab Pro, which does notifications as well as presenting a mobile
web view of the gmail website. I actually end up doing a lot of my email
writing and processing directly from the web view because it's so much faster
than the full Gmail site.

------
Sarkie
I just use this in Chrome. [https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/google-
mail-checke...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/google-mail-
checker/mihcahmgecmbnbcchbopgniflfhgnkff/details)

------
fananta
We built Chime to keep us from having copious pinned tabs. Let me know if any
of you find it useful. [http://chimeapp.com](http://chimeapp.com)

------
adwf
I just pin a tab in Firefox. Keeps me from compulsively checking my email,
while still letting me know when new mail has arrived.

~~~
kozhevnikov
Same, plus the "Unread message icon" option from the Labs tab in Settings.

~~~
adwf
Thanks, I didn't know about that one; haven't checked the labs in a while.
Also found a preview pane feature which I'm going to test out.

------
listic
Doesn't Ubuntu have similar notification widget?

